# 2006 Mitzi 17 ft Tunnel Hull Restore Pics...



## FtIslandTrailMan (Mar 23, 2012)

Well the Mitzi I got off CL last month is coming along with her new face lift. Rob Young of Young Boats is doing all the work, Im having some custom work done to her, the Hull color is called Combat Green, the hull had some pretty rough scratches & scuffs on nose and underneath, stay tuned for more pics of the work as it is getting close to hitting the flats.
Rob suggested getting all the aluminum on the Poling Platform & Bench seat get black powder coated, along with the new 6 ft Black Talon, new black rub rail and instruments black, it should look pretty sweet.
Im adding a new 2012 Honda 50 Four Stroke for power.
Enjoy the pics and stay tuned for more updates
Before:







[/img]







[/img]







[/img]
Hull Getting prepped for New Color







[/img]







[/img]
After New Glass & Color ( Combat Green )







[/img]







[/img]







[/img]


----------



## rashouri87 (Jul 2, 2009)

nice looking boat, but if my eyes don't deceive me it looks like you have one of the best 90 hp's of all time on there. Why muck with a good thing? If that sucker isn't broken (which i doubt bc its a yammi) then why replace? Just my opinion but i guess everyone's got their own. Sweet boat though! and i'm sure itll look great when all is said and done.


----------



## DavidIvey (Nov 26, 2011)

> nice looking boat, but if my eyes don't deceive me it looks like you have one of the best 90 hp's of all time on there.  Why muck with a good thing?  If that sucker isn't broken (which i doubt bc its a yammi) then why replace?  Just my opinion but i guess everyone's got their own.  Sweet boat though! and i'm sure itll look great when all is said and done.


My thoughts exactly!


----------



## FtIslandTrailMan (Mar 23, 2012)

> nice looking boat, but if my eyes don't deceive me it looks like you have one of the best 90 hp's of all time on there.  Why muck with a good thing?  If that sucker isn't broken (which i doubt bc its a yammi) then why replace?  Just my opinion but i guess everyone's got their own.  Sweet boat though! and i'm sure itll look great when all is said and done.


When I bought the Mitzi, the 90 yammi didnt come with the boat, it was only the hull. I knew I wanted a 4 stroker when it was time to get the power. I had a 1995 wellcraft I got for free from my dad, I wrapped it with fla gator colors and added a 2003 honda 90 four stroker on it, thought I would use it for playing, I got the boat for free, had 1500 in the wrap and 3000 in the 90 honda. I found out that underneath the flooring near transom it was starting to rot, so I took it to Astor Marine where I got the honda 90 and they wanted to trade me the boat for a new 2012 Honda 50 four stroke, engine price tag was 6800, I went ahead and bought new controls for it, though I couldve used the yamaha 714 controls the mitzi had, I just wanted all new parts for the new engine. So, bottom line, I got a really good deal on a new outboard. Tight Lines to ya !


----------



## FtIslandTrailMan (Mar 23, 2012)

*Added more pics....*

Looks like the Hull is polishing up real nice...
Wont be long now..







[/img]







[/img]


----------



## Sheremeta (Nov 29, 2010)

what was it painted with? I like the color. Nice work.


----------



## briandpost (May 19, 2012)

That color is gonna look nice! Are you putting a poling platform on it or you gonna leave it off?


----------



## FtIslandTrailMan (Mar 23, 2012)

> That color is gonna look nice!  Are you putting a poling platform on it or you gonna leave it off?


Yeppers, poling platform as well as casting deck..
All aluminum is getting powder coated black...
She's going to look real purrrdy....
Almost as pretty as my girlfriend ;D


----------



## FtIslandTrailMan (Mar 23, 2012)

> what was it painted with? I like the color. Nice work.


Reglassed and the paint color is called " Combat Green "
I'd say the color turned out great if I say so myself since I did pick it out. Cant wait for the finished work, spoke to the shop thats doing the work, they flipped her over today and started the layout of everything, all new wiring, plumbing, etc...I'll keep posting pics of the stages, I'm going up there this week and will take some pics of the Gelcoat, spider web is going to be same color as hull, gelcoat will be a off white as well as the top deck plus new non skid.
Boat is accented with black rub rail, new 6 ft black talon, gauges trimmed out black, name of her " Bug Slinger "


----------



## Sheremeta (Nov 29, 2010)

So the green is gelcoat?


----------



## FtIslandTrailMan (Mar 23, 2012)

> So the green is gelcoat?


NO..................
The hull was smoothed out with new glass and then a heavy coat of paint was applied. I spoke to the boat builder and he told me his technique, I cant remember the thickness he told me the paint was sprayed on once they prepped for the paint. What shocked me the most, was when he told me after the paint, they start off heavy then work their way up on liter sanding all by hand and finishing it off with a wax job.
Now im not boat builder nor do I know anything about how to redo a hull, I always thought the outside of a boat was gelcoat, he told me thats how he makes all his boats.


----------



## Sheremeta (Nov 29, 2010)

Sounds like gelcoat if they are sanding after shooting the hull. Can you find out more? It looks good.


----------



## FtIslandTrailMan (Mar 23, 2012)

> Sounds like gelcoat if they are sanding after shooting the hull. Can you find out more? It looks good.


Yep.....Gelcoat and lots of sanding


----------



## Sheremeta (Nov 29, 2010)

Nice, that's the way to do it. You brought it to a great shop too. Would you mind sending me a pm with the quote they gave you?


----------



## FtIslandTrailMan (Mar 23, 2012)

> Nice, that's the way to do it. You brought it to a great shop too. Would you mind sending me a pm with the quote they gave you?


Sent you a PM


----------



## FtIslandTrailMan (Mar 23, 2012)

*Mitzi Reborn !*

Well as you can tell my Mitzi is almost finished, wont be long she will be out on the flats.
Rob Young of Young-Boats.com did an excellent job don't ya think?
Rob will be posting pictures of his start to finish on my Mitzi to show the type of work he can do to make a ugly Mitzi look new again.
enjoy the pictures, I think the Combat Green Hull turned out awesome along with the speckled Gelcoat & Top Deck w/Non skid & Black powder coating.







[/img]







[/img]







[/img]







[/img]







[/img]







[/img]







[/img]







[/img]







[/img]







[/img]







[/img]







[/img]







[/img]


----------



## makin moves (Mar 20, 2010)

looking sick  cant wait to see finish product


----------



## contenderv07 (Jan 31, 2012)

dang that looks awesome!!!


----------



## birdwelljax (Nov 9, 2009)

Wow! Good work, looking forward to some finished pics.


----------



## jerm (Sep 12, 2010)

Man I love the deck and color. Great job...


----------



## dingdangdoo (Apr 30, 2012)

can you please PM me how much did this run you? I plan on restoring my Dolphin Super Skiff to new condition sometimes in the future. She looks good for her 1990 age but i think it's gonna be soon where the Dolphin it's gonna get that Laguna Seca blue color to match my First dream car got Audi S-4 that i wrecked.


----------



## FtIslandTrailMan (Mar 23, 2012)

> can you please PM me how much did this run you? I plan on restoring my Dolphin Super Skiff to new condition sometimes in the future. She looks good for her 1990 age but i think it's gonna be soon where the Dolphin it's gonna get that Laguna Seca blue color to match my First dream car got Audi S-4 that i wrecked.


I've had alot of PM's on people asking how much this restore cost me. I'll break it down for you so you can get some sort of idea, just remember prices are labor included as well as some custom work I wanted done, so I'm sure if you don't get to carried away like I did, you can come out cheaper.
Re-gelcoat exterior hull (color: Combat Green) $ 1,841.60
PARTS:
5 gal gelcoat (Combat Green) $370.00
1 gal resin $34.00
4ft. 1.5oz mat $12.60
LABOR:
* 4.0hrs De-rig and remove rub rail, jackplate, power pole, trim tabs,
hardware, etc. Prep Skiff for flip and turn over / secure
* 4.0hrs Fix all gelcoat fractures and cracks on hull. Apply fiberglass
to all repair area and fill all deep scratches.
* 4.0hrs sand entire hull surface and prep for new gelcoat
* 2.0hrs Apply gelcoat to hull surface
* 5.0hrs Sand and buff gelcoat on hull surface
2 Build / replace forward casting deck with composite $ 626.70
PARTS:
0.5 sheet 1/2" Baltek Extreme $83.50
2 gal resin $68.00
8ft. 1.5oz mat $25.20
LABOR:
* 3.0hrs Remove existing bulkhead. Grind / prep for composite bulkhead
* 3.0hrs Fit and glass in new composite bulkhead for aft casting platform
3 Re-gelcoat cockpit and compartments $ 1,220.00
PARTS:
5 gal gelcoat (Off White) $320.00
LABOR:
* 3.0hrs Derig and prep cockpit and compartments
* 4.0hrs Sand / prep cockpit and compartments for new gelcoat
* 5.0hrs Apply new gelcoat to cockpit and compartments
4 Re-paint and re-skid deck cap $ 1,725.00
PARTS:
1 gal awlgrip (Off White) $360.00
1 qt Awlgrip Non Skid $ 90.00
LABOR:
* De-rig and remove hardware deck cap for paint work
* Sand / prep deck for repaint
* Mask and paint deck cap
* Apply non skid to deck cap
5 Clean up / organize rear rigging (jackplate, pumps, etc.) $ 564.50
PARTS:
Terminals, tinned wire, connectors $77.00
LABOR:
* 6.5hrs Clean up / reorganize all rear rigging
6 Move trolling motor batteries and install / wire MinnKota trolling motor provided $340.00
by Garrett
7 Install new MinnKota Talon 6ft. $ 1,300.00
8 Install new rub rail $350.00
9 Install ProMariner On-Board Charger (2 bank) wire to trolling motor batteries $400.00
10 Upgrade cockpit rod holders to better design $300.00
11 Reglass/Reinstall console $150.00
12 Replace all hinges with flush SS $ 350.00
13 Aluminum Single Axle Trailer (Rolls Axle - includes SS hubs, SS axle, spare tire, $ 2200.00
SS "step on" fenders)
14 Install / hang 2012 Honda Four Stroke 50 and rig (engine and rigging provided by Garrett) $500.00
Total $ 11,867.80
I have $3500 in the new Honda outboard ( traded older boat for it )
Gave $4000.00 for Mitzi hull
Total $ 19,367.80
2006 Mitzi Practically Brandnew
I like the idea of taking the Mitzi from what it looked like where it wasnt taken care of to turning it into a beautiful boat.
Call me crazy right?
[smiley=chicken.gif]


----------



## FtIslandTrailMan (Mar 23, 2012)

*Mitzi Console*

Gauges and hardware installed on console







[/img]


----------



## contenderv07 (Jan 31, 2012)

wow, looks great!! can't wait to see it all put together. I know you're ready to get it out on the water


----------



## FtIslandTrailMan (Mar 23, 2012)

> wow, looks great!! can't wait to see it all put together. I know you're ready to get it out on the water


Yes indeed, Im ready to get the new gelcoat slimed up !


----------



## Tarponator (Mar 17, 2009)

Looks great! I like the new poling platform, I have been wanting to change mine for a while now. Who made your new one?


----------



## Celicacy (May 16, 2012)

thats looking great! i just purchased a 2012 mitzi skiff 16ft with a 40hp honda.


----------



## FtIslandTrailMan (Mar 23, 2012)

> Looks great! I like the new poling platform, I have been wanting to change mine for a while now. Who made your new one?


Rob Young of young-boats.com
He's the one doing this restore


----------



## FtIslandTrailMan (Mar 23, 2012)

> thats looking great! i just purchased a 2012 mitzi skiff 16ft with a 40hp honda.


Thats great !
Have you had a chance to take her out and get her slimed??
Congrats on the purchase


----------



## Celicacy (May 16, 2012)

its my first boat i took her out last week. no chance to get slime yet. i live in jax the weather her has been pretty nasty.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 15, 2010)

Did you consider having the jack plate switch installed on the Honda binnacle? It has a slot for a second switch.


----------



## FtIslandTrailMan (Mar 23, 2012)

> Did you consider having the jack plate switch installed on the Honda binnacle? It has a slot for a second switch.


No didnt think about that, I let Rob Young set it up and I guess this wasnt noticed. Oh well, atleast I have a jackplate, lol


----------



## FtIslandTrailMan (Mar 23, 2012)

> Turned out really nice. Hope I bump into you in a creek (also in Jax)soon so I can see it in person.


You'll have to come to the west coast to see her, doubt I make it to Jax for awhile, there are way too many skinny hot spots over in this area..


----------



## FtIslandTrailMan (Mar 23, 2012)

*Inside scoop.........*

Looks like Rob Young of Young-Boats.com enjoyed restoring this Mitzi so much and he said a ton of his clients have watched the rebuild of it, they all thought it was a design of his, he is considering adding a smaller style flats boat like this to his Young Boats line..
So, keep an eye on Young Boats in the near future for it.
Whatever Rob comes up with it will be awesome, that man can make gelcoat look good enough to marry, lol
The Mitzi will be completed end of next week, I went by there today to pick up my Sea Fox, Rob removed the stainless hand rails off of it and added a Minn Kota 8 ft Talon on it, he did such a great job on removing the rails, you cant even tell it ever had rails. I'll post final pictures of the Mitzi when I go pick it up, all thats left is alittle tweaking, proping the stainless 4 blade, etc..Rob will also have it on his web site from start to finish.







[/img]







[/img]







[/img]


----------



## drosophilarx (Jun 27, 2010)

> > Looks great! I like the new poling platform, I have been wanting to change mine for a while now. Who made your new one?
> 
> 
> Rob Young of young-boats.com
> He's the one doing this restore



The poling platform is an ECC mounted in reverse and moved forward to work on the Mitzi. I think Rob powder coated it.

http://www.microskiff.com/cgi-bin/yabb2/YaBB.pl?num=1278416150/2#2


----------



## FtIslandTrailMan (Mar 23, 2012)

*Mitzi almost done...*

Could only take acouple pics today of Mitzi getting her final work to her. I couldnt take any good pictures since it was inbetween other boats, but I think you can get the picture of the work coming along. I like where they put the stern light on the top of the engine, tucked in out of the way.
Next week she'll be hitting the flats !







[/img]








[/img]








[/img]


----------



## makin moves (Mar 20, 2010)

Looking good. I belive the stern light is supposed to be mounted to the highest spot on the boat (platform). That way you can see it 360. Hopefully it wont be a problem in the future. Then again you can always run the jack plate all the way up


----------



## FtIslandTrailMan (Mar 23, 2012)

> Looking good. I belive the stern light is supposed to be mounted to the highest spot on the boat (platform). That way you can see it 360. Hopefully it wont be a problem in the future. Then again you can always run the jack plate all the way up


Rob said he thought the light would be in the way if he mounted it on the platform, he said he installs his stern lights on the engines on his boats that he builds.
But your right, I can get height with motor raised up, lol
I plan on putting a low water pick up on the lower unit in acouple months, I just didnt want to have to be out of boat usage with the work being done on it.
Unless someone can tell me a place that can do it in acouple weeks???


----------



## FtIslandTrailMan (Mar 23, 2012)

*Mitzi almost complete !*

Young Boats took her out on the water for the 1st time after the full restore, now all thats left is adding console compartment hatches, casting deck, leaning post seat & sticking the boat name on her " Bug Slinger "
I'd say it turned out better than I expected.
See yaw on the flats !







[/img]








[/img]








[/img]








[/img]








[/img]








[/img]








[/img]


----------



## makin moves (Mar 20, 2010)

You sir have the sickest mitzi of all time


----------



## FtIslandTrailMan (Mar 23, 2012)

> You sir have the sickest mitzi of all time


Thx dude..Now if the weather would participate and stop all this wind & rain, I might get a chance to take her out in the next few days, if not I'll be headed down south to try her out, I'll be damned if I'm just going to drool over her in my garage after I've been waiting 2 months to take her out.


----------



## makin moves (Mar 20, 2010)

take it out today its only going to get worse through out the weekend


----------



## FtIslandTrailMan (Mar 23, 2012)

> take it out today its only going to get worse through out the weekend


Nope, 10-15 mph winds here at Kings Bay, only will be worst after today thru week-end.
I'm looking for a boating partner to take her out in, learn some new area's to fish in, hit some tournaments and such...if ya know of anyone interested in going out in my sick Mitzi, let me know.


----------



## Jacob_Johnson (Sep 15, 2010)

I'm jealous!!!  I thought my Mitzi was sexy but looking at that! If I am ever in that area I will definitely give you a shout, and same if your in the Fort Myers area. I got spots here that are perfect for your/my skiff! Treat her nicely and get some fish slime on that deck!


----------



## FtIslandTrailMan (Mar 23, 2012)

> I'm jealous!!!   I thought my Mitzi was sexy but looking at that! If I am ever in that area I will definitely give you a shout, and same if your in the Fort Myers area. I got spots here that are perfect for your/my skiff! Treat her nicely and get some fish slime on that deck!


Thank you sir, I will take you up on your offer, Ive been wanting to fish in your area for awhile now!
Im serious, we need to hook up !
Crystal River & Homosassa is nice, but it does get boring going to the same spots, lets go, we'll take my Mitzi and get her all slimed up, I'll pay for the ride, you just show me around.


----------



## FtIslandTrailMan (Mar 23, 2012)

*Gentleman, Meet " Bug Slinger "*

Just acouple more teaser pictures Rob Young sent me, Im ready to slime it up already ! lol
Gentleman, Meet " Bug Slinger " 








[/img]








[/img]


----------



## boat123 (Apr 26, 2012)

She's looking great! I had a similar leaning post in my old boat and it made a world of difference than just sitting on the deck. Congrats.


----------



## Puertoricoinshore (Aug 26, 2010)

Sweeet!!


----------



## FtIslandTrailMan (Mar 23, 2012)

> Sweeet!!


Thank you Rican man, how is your skiff coming along? did you ever finish it or did your pesky niebor report you to the police too much?


----------

